# Garmin Astro DC30



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

I bought this unit almost exactly 1 year ago and do not have dogs that range big enough that I feel I need it. I seldom put it on a dog and even when I do it is never looked at while hunting. 

In great condition
I have put a screen cover on it to save on the scratches
It has an SD card in it with the following states loaded with topo.

Utah
Idaho
Nevada
Wyoming
North Dakota
Colorado
Montana
South Dakota
Arizona
Oregon
Washington
New Mexico

Has the 12 volt and wall charger.
Everything is there and intact as it comes from the factory.

$400
Shipping is available at your cost.

I may also be interested in a partial trade for a normal GPS


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That IS a normal GPS! I use mine more than I use my "normal" GPS. Plus, it will keep track of your dogs!

Sounds like what you NEED to sell is those boot licking GWP's and get a dog with some range. :twisted:  :mrgreen: 

I've got a really nice Setter with a ton of range that I'll trade you straight across for that little 6 month old Schwarzschimmel dog you've got... Then you'll have need for a tracking collar! Problem solved!  :O•-:


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> That IS a normal GPS! I use mine more than I use my "normal" GPS. Plus, it will keep track of your dogs!
> 
> Sounds like what you NEED to sell is those boot licking GWP's and get a dog with some range. :twisted:  :mrgreen:
> 
> I've got a really nice Setter with a ton of range that I'll trade you straight across for that little 6 month old Schwarzschimmel dog you've got... Then you'll have need for a tracking collar! Problem solved!  :O•-:


No Thanks, I think he likes hunting with me. Not sure that he would hunt for ya, Probably just lick your slippers.  
The Garmin is nice if they go over a ridge out of site but I have beepers on my collars and a GPS is just more technology crap than what I need. When I am out hunting, I am there to hunt. I can play with the cell phones, computers and other techy crap later.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Man, I LOVE my Garmin. I never leave the truck without it now. I was in KS this last fall and was hunting some pretty big CRP. The field was at least two sections and the grass was 36-48 inches deep. Well hell, if your dog gets out more than 50 yards in front on a windy day you can't see or hear em any more. Plus, the terrain was really hilly and broken. I was hunting my old veteran Heidi and my brothers two year old GWP together. I had the GPS unit on Lou cuz I didn't want to lose him. Shoulda had it on Heidi... She was putting on a bird finding clinic in that grass but it sucked because I spent half the night trying to find her on point. Ya, I know, use a beeper collar... Cant stand em! Hate the sound they make and I think the roosters hate em even more. I like to hunt silent and to me they just make too much noise. Anyway, got a second collar for Christmas this year so now I'll be able to run two dogs at one time and keep track of them both.  Gettin a new puppy in May too. So I guess I'll be needin another collar... wanna sell me the collar? That GPS unit can be used just like a regular GPS you just don't run it with a dog any more...


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

You still have the Garmin? I may be interested. Anyone know what a second collar costs? 

By the way, a beeper works great when your late season pheasant hunting, everyone's tired and wants to be a blocker on the road, and you and the dog have to walk a quarter section all alone. Turn on the collar and birds start flushing 250 yards away!!! One man and a dog with a beeper can definitely clear a field in a matter of 10 minutes.


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

No, I think I am going to keep it. After looking into regular GPS and realizing what I would spend, I decided to keep it in case I want to use it someday. And my Mater dog showed me today why I should be using the collar in the fields.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Man, I LOVE my Garmin. I never leave the truck without it now. I was in KS this last fall and was hunting some pretty big CRP. The field was at least two sections and the grass was 36-48 inches deep.


I am glad you had the GPS; that must have been disconcerting to have the weeds over your head like that.

:mrgreen:


----------

